# Recording Ammeter (480sparky)



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

What brand/model do you use?

Yes, I checked google, Fluke, Megger, Amazon, etc. I'm not really interested in buying a $14,000 power-quality analyzer. Does anyone make a smaller version, like a clamp meter with recording function?

480, which one do you use?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Fluke 289.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Ken.

So it looks like you can purchase an accessory current clamp for that. Is that the set-up you have?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> Thanks, Ken.
> 
> So it looks like you can purchase an accessory current clamp for that. Is that the set-up you have?


Yes. I don't remember the model number though. I'll dig it out when I get home.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks. 

I've been digging around, and it looks like the iFlex current clamps would work, or any of there accessory current clamps.

Thanks again.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I know I got one that would do both AC as well as DC.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Fluke 289 True-rms ............my discount electronics store has it for $675.00


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I know I got one that would do both AC as well as DC.


Fluke i410.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you.

What do you think of the iFlex clamps? They look like they'd be pretty handy.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

They'd be great in large commercial and industrial situations. But they are pricey if you don't need them.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

If I'm reading this right, amazon has a clamp only for fifty bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-i2500-1...F8&qid=1365471494&sr=8-4&keywords=iflex+clamp


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> If I'm reading this right, amazon has a clamp only for fifty bucks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-i2500-1...F8&qid=1365471494&sr=8-4&keywords=iflex+clamp



If memory serves, that one doesn't allow for inrush measurement.


----------

